# Microsoft Support Calling



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 6, 2020)

Had an interesting conversation with a 'FAKE' tech whom said he was calling from Microsoft support and had noticed a problem with my system.  What made it comical was the fact that I have exclusively been installing and using various Linux distros since the early 2000's (last time I used Windows was 7 early on). 

I let him talk for a few minutes questioning him about the 'problem'.  He soon figured out that I was leading him on and quickly hung up.  I usually don't answer unknown numbers but this caught me by surprise, (I had been waiting on a medical related call).


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 6, 2020)

Really watch these crooks.  I once started with a "tech" guy on some issue.  He started talking about money & I hung up.  Education is the best thing to prevent them from fleecing your money.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 6, 2020)

I get that every once in a while, but now it is mostly car warranty and credit card robocalls


----------



## Autumn (Nov 6, 2020)

The best one I got was someone who said they were calling from Social Security.  Are you kidding me?  SS doesn't even answer calls, never mind make them.  If anything, they send letters.  I tried to call once and was told (by a recording) that I would have to make an appointment to talk to someone on the phone.  These scammers need to get with the program....


----------



## Chet (Nov 6, 2020)

I screen my calls with the answering machine. Two ringy-dingies and I listen. My electric company is giving me an apology call for charging me too much for electricity. Sure!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 6, 2020)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Had an interesting conversation with a 'FAKE' tech whom said he was calling from Microsoft support and had noticed a problem with my system.  What made it comical was the fact that I have exclusively been installing and using various Linux distros since the early 2000's (last time I used Windows was 7 early on).
> 
> I let him talk for a few minutes questioning him about the 'problem'.  He soon figured out that I was leading him on and quickly hung up.  I usually don't answer unknown numbers but this caught me by surprise, (I had been waiting on a medical related call).


Yea, what a hoot..."noticed a problem with my system"...?   I guess[like you] I've been using Linux for the past 16 years!   BTW, I do like Manjaro Linux, running it with the MATE desktop on my Dell Inspiron I5 7567 gaming laptop.  I just installed Fedora 33 on my main desktop, nice and shiny, Debian can be a bit boring sometimes.



> noticed a problem with my system



Seriously, how creepy is that?  That's like your neighbor commenting that he "noticed a large mole" on your butt cheek, while you were in the shower yesterday evening....


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 6, 2020)

Started with Suse went through many after that.  Used Knoppix to solve a few problems before Linux was main stream.  Somehow ended up with Mint simply because it was the easiest, slickest and at the time best supported.  Have since tried MK,,,etc. but came back to Manjaro after that.  I have a low end ACER that has Mint xfce installed quick, neat and stable.  My main unit is an HP much higher end 2TB, 16MB and using KDE (Manjaro) you couldn't pay me enough to go back to Windows.  Happy computing!


----------



## Don M. (Nov 6, 2020)

The number of Robo Calls has gone up substantially in recent weeks.  Between this election, the annual Medicare signups, and the scams surrounding this Virus, our phone rings a half dozen, or more, times a day.  We check the phone to see if its a caller we recognize, otherwise we let it ring with a recording for the caller to leave a message.  We virtually never get a "message".  

Several weeks ago, I installed a Panasonic Call Blocker on our landline.  It blocks thousands of known Robo callers, and we can manually add up to 2000 more.  As of today, we have blocked an additional 384 callers.  We've even had a couple of these scam calls which show our own phone number on the caller ID.  It's amazing the lengths these crooks will go to.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 7, 2020)

Here in Australia they are back on the Tax department scam , my hubby has had 4 calls this week , however it’s a recorded message, you are instructed to press 1 to speak to someone to settle your debt ......you all  know the drill  what will happen if we don’t pay up ...


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 8, 2020)

I get many "This is your social security office. We show your SS# is compromised and being used somewhere near the southern border." I have been getting that for over a year


----------



## Devi (Nov 8, 2020)

As IF the Social Security Office is going to call you. LOL


----------



## Manatee (Nov 10, 2020)

When the phone rings we look at caller ID.  If we do not see the NAME of someone that we want to talk to we ignore it and it goes to the answering machine.  Once in a while it turns out to be someone we know, but the pests will immediately hang up.

My cell phone has a Seattle area code and once in a while I will get a trash call from out there.


----------

